# Any Glasgow Teachers?



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm starting ivf very soon. I'm wondering if anyone works for GcC and and share their experiences of ivf whilst working. How did you take time off? Is there a particular policy regarding ivf? 

My head teacher is very good, but I've been advised that I should be taking time off after et. I'm also concerned as I got an hr letter at the start of this year as I was off as I lost my voice in November and the dr had to give me antibiotics, then I was off at the start of December as I went in for a laparoscopy. I'm never off apart from this. Can anyone help? Thanks xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Weebear,

I'm also a teacher in the central belt. Not GCC but one right next to it. I'm not sure on any formal approach to time off for apps etc as I managed to get most of my appts early on before school started. I know that a few people have said that infertility is a medical condition and therefore you're entitled to time off for hospital appointments etc.  I have several other medical issues and regularly get time off for appts,with no hassle. 

I've had four transfers now and was advised that it doesn't make any difference whether I'm at work or not after et. Guess it's personal preference though. You will need the day of and day after ec off though. 

With regards to being off,if you have Drs notes this really shouldn't be an issue. They are genuine absences. Pay wise,you'll receive full pay for 6 months (if you've been working at the council long enough) before going to half pay. It may just be a GCC auto generated letter. 

Xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi weebear 
I am a teacher in a council next to yours and from a staff meeting with ht these letters are a new protocol.  The system now flags up a certain number of absences that then result in a letter and probably a meeting. He has assured us that these are just paperwork and so long as our absences are genuine we have nothing to worry about and that he ha o hold them in order to keep himself right.

With regards to treatment I have never had any issues with appointments, regularly missing a few hours or a whole morning. My hts wife is a nurse though and a relation had ivf so I think he has a good understanding of how long appointments can last especially when the nhs doesn't always run smoothly! 

I am just starting ivf after 3 attempts at iui and am a bit more nervous about the additional days off but hopefully he will be ok, or even better at least the EC (fingers crossed) will be in the October week! Try not to stress about work, our job is stressful enough and a the end of he day this and your health are more important! 

Good luck!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

You are entitled to time off for appointments. I am a teacher in authority next to gcc and ht has been awesome. X


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

So far I've not missed any school, my appointments have been first thing in the morning or after 5pm. I've not starters stims yet and when I get a date for scan during stims ill be eager to see the time and date of it. Ht should be ok about that as everything else has worked well. If egg collection is a Monday ill be off for that, but ill be signing myself off for the test of the week. I've not told her this as I need to get closer to that point first. My scan is a week today then ill be told when to start stims and ill be given the next scan date. Luckily it's looking like the presumed week for ec and et is the week we have a holiday and I service day, so not too bad, my class will need covered for only 3 days. Just   everything goes to plan. What stage is everyone else at., xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck weebear, my advice would be to take what you need but not th o take too much time. Hopefully this will work first time but if you have to do it all again you don't want her tolerance to have worn away.


Teaching and going through treatment is so damn stressful. I always feel so guilty being off which really shouldn't.


I am just thinking about starting fet soon. X


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you. I'm lucky that it falls the same time as our September weekend. So should be just three days off which I think is acceptable. I'm not going to worry about it tbh as she's been great so far and so far I've not even needed one appointment off. X


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Glad to hear that all is going well. I'm currently on the pill and will have my baseline scan soon and then start stimming. I'm having to travel away for treatment so I'll be off a bit longer I guess. Xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully it all goes to plan with your dates but at gri I wouldn't set your click by it just yet,, I know from 3 cycle experience. 
x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Sugarpie, you have been through the mill honey. Where abroad are you going for treatment. X


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Mollymitten: yeah. It's been a pretty hellish 4 years with no sign if things getting any better.   We have had 4 frozen cycles at the GCRM and are having next treatment in London. 

You've had a really tough time soon. I'm so sorry to read if your angels. Many congratulations on the birth of your daughter. 

Xx


----------

